# Eheim users....just wondering



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

I am currently setting up another 30 gal (possibly changing to 45 gal) for a friend, and he wants to put some fancy plecos in there (zebra once he gets it, King tiger, blue phantom and a green phantom). 

He wants to use the extra Eheim 2213 thats siting in the basement. The only thing is that it is empty. 

Any suggestions on what kinda of media I should put in it? 

(what I am thinking right now is about 1/4 with ceramic balls, then a thin layer of white floss, then just stack the rest with the blue sponges for mass bio filtration.)

Any help/suggestions/tips would be appreciated.

Thanks from the both of us.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

blue pads first for coarse filtration, ceramic balls next for biological filtration, then filter floss for water polishing/fine particulate matter.

Also, if this is a conventional 30g (30"), I wouldn't stick a L066, L128 and L200 together, unless they're all very small.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool thanks.

And ya, his phantoms and tiger is only about 2-3 inches right now. So I think he is ok for now.


----------

